# Valiant grape recipe



## markowil (Oct 4, 2014)

Harvested a measly 6 lbs of grapes grown on 20 vines (birds got'em )
Mixed with 2 kg (4.54 lbs) sugar, 10 litres of water, 2 campden tablets, 1 tsp pectic enzyme, and 2 tsp yeast nutrient.
I'm not sure, but I think I added too much water. SG is 1.07, so might be a little weak.
Any thoughts?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 5, 2014)

That will make a very light wine all the way around. Sounds like it will make close to 3 gallons with that much water. That only gives 2 pounds of grapes per gallon. All my wine is made from pure grapes with no water added and takes about 15 pounds per gallon average for reds like the Valiant is. Your specific gravity is also low alcohol so the wine will be quite thin and low alcohol. 

Better luck next year with the birds- net them to keep the birds out as much as possible.


----------

